# Grassy Sound Half Bridge today



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Flounder!!!!!!!!!!!!

My bro Rebel Dogg called me this morning and said that the flounder bite was red hot. So I load up the ole war wagon and off I go. I had some reservations about hittin there because it's usually packed there on the week ends. Squid, Spot, and minnows were the baits of choice. Lots of short flatties. I counted about 20 including my 4 that I caught. ALL were nice and fat so they are eatin good. Met a cool dude named Adam who was down on vacation. Nice meetin ya man.


----------



## Adam Howard (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks RuddeDog for informing me about this site, Im sure I'll really like it, had a great time this week at the Jersey Shore, my family & I love this place, had a great time fishin with you & your buds !! Im sure we'll see you guys again soon !! Keep in touch & yeah, we caught more flounder this week than we ever had in the past ... Take Care, Adam


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Adam Howard said:


> Thanks RuddeDog for informing me about this site, Im sure I'll really like it, had a great time this week at the Jersey Shore, my family & I love this place, had a great time fishin with you & your buds !! Im sure we'll see you guys again soon !! Keep in touch & yeah, we caught more flounder this week than we ever had in the past ... Take Care, Adam


Well Adam, welcome to the family. It was a pleasure fishing with you. Anytime you have the chance to come down and need a fishin buddy hit me up. Hopefully you'll be able to make the fall run. Take care.


----------

